

RubyMotion Apps Styled with CSS - pcolton
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pixate/beautiful-native-mobile-apps/posts/298226

======
jmathai
That's odd the first pixate campaign on Kickstarter was for $250k. Did they
realize they weren't going to meet it and drop the price?

Didn't think Kickstarter allowed that.

~~~
pcolton
See [http://www.thedominoproject.com/2012/07/voting-for-a-
winner....](http://www.thedominoproject.com/2012/07/voting-for-a-winner.html)

~~~
jmathai
Hey Paul, I'm not opposed to anything you've done but just replying with what
I believe the general sentiment is that I'm referring to.

I understand the reasoning. I think the question was more around the idea that
KS campaigns are typically viewed as a one shot deal. It's important to pick
your rewards and funding goals accordingly. If you pick them incorrectly you
blow your shot.

If that's _not_ the case then KS becomes a much less interesting place where
people abuse it to raise funds.

------
cmer
I don't know anything about RubyMotion or Pixate, but can we also size and
position the buttons in the view with CSS?

For example, instead of writing all the UI code in Ruby, could we just add the
buttons and labels without specifying a position, size, alignment and so forth
and do it all with CSS instead?

------
ninh
Nice, not familiar with Pixate, but I wonder if the author has considered
making this work with SCSS too :) That'd be pretty bad ass if it could be done
fairly easily and would be nice for styling nested layouts.

~~~
sbarre
In a different conversation about Pixate (a few days back) I mentioned LESS
and SCSS/SASS and I suspect as long as you write your CSS parts to conform
with Pixate's standards, your SCSS code should work fine since the pre-
processor will compile it down to CSS anyways.

------
prezjordan
So what's the pricing for Pixate?

~~~
NoPiece
According to their Kickstarter page, MSRP for the Pixate engine is $299. It is
included as part of the $69 Kickstarter tier.

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pixate/beautiful-
native-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pixate/beautiful-native-
mobile-apps)

